# Bottle Name My New Cat ends Sept 4th



## madpaddla (Aug 28, 2008)

So the situation is that my cat Jackson on the left was battling a major depression since the break up of me and my g/f.  Jack is the cat on the left.  Everytime I come home he would cry for almost an hour.  So I decided to get a cat from the shelter.  The thing bit me on the wrist, super bad and my arm started enlarging due to infection almost immediately.  So that cat went back while my viens were turning red and blue above my elbow.  Took some meds and it cleared up....but still the whinning from Jack.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 28, 2008)

So here is the new kitten and all has worked out well.  
 Now I need a name....b/c "hey you" just won't do.  
 Since my love is bottles I would really like a bottle name for the cat.
 Looking for some help from you guys.....bottle related.
 ENDS Sept. 4th
 Suggestions:  Carter  Drake  etc


----------



## glass man (Aug 28, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT "SNUFFY" AFTER SNUFF BOTTLES? OR "CASPER" AFTER THE WHISKEY BOTTLES FROM NORTH CAROLINA? OR "HADENS FIRE GRANADE"?[] STRIGHT SIDES? CARBOY?BITTERS?PONTILED? OK'ENOUGH FROM ME AS I AM GETTING SILLY![8D] ONE MORE "HUTCH"!


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 28, 2008)

hey i know you like those case gins ,what about " case " sounds cool[]


----------



## woody (Aug 28, 2008)

I just got a new kitten last Friday.
 I named her "Yoda" for her big ears. LOL[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2008)

How about Drake or Squat-e or Blob  or Rebecka 
 (Rebecka in the well) or BIML [8D]
  Then you got the colors,amber,cobalt,teal-e  ok im done []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a black cat named Sambuca.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2008)

No matter what you name it cats only know one name to come to. Kitty. Never met a cat that did'nt respond to "Kitty,kitty"


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 29, 2008)

he reminds of ink so how about carter. then if he ticks you off you could call him cone head after the bottle the ink came in.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 29, 2008)

Is it a girl or a boy? 

 Kate


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2008)

how bout Catarrh, a good 19th century medicine term that noone ever uses any more...


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 29, 2008)

Loving all the ideas.  Keep em comin.  Alittle history on the cat.  Got at a cat shelter, double pawed.  And a male.    
 Thanks a lot.  Really liking the hints.


----------



## glass man (Aug 29, 2008)

Double pawed,call him PAW PAW ,after the medicine.[8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2008)

polydactyl? Like the Hemingway cats?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2008)

Did you dig them lobe?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2008)

I got another, how about Kohl  = Kohl & Beans  
  Black as Kohl []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 29, 2008)

I used to have a six-toed cat. His name was Six-Toes.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 30, 2008)

how about black glass.   i'm thinking, i'm thinking[sm=rolleyes.gif].   rhona


----------



## karis66 (Aug 30, 2008)

What about Demijohn []   ?
 Here are my 2 new addition to the family on the left is Kirby and the one in the back is Bear ,I just love cat's


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow,you really got it bad! You are actually going to name your cat after a bottle.[]  My youngest son MASON has been wanting a cat for a while now,I might have to break down pretty soon. Harrison or Farley would make a good name.


----------



## glass man (Aug 30, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> Wow,you really got it bad! You are actually going to name your cat after a bottle.[]  My youngest son MASON has been wanting a cat for a while now,I might have to break down pretty soon. Harrison or Farley would make a good name.


 DID you name your son after the jar? Not trying to be funny.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2008)

Back to six-toed cats, I remember that my ex-mother-in law used to have a cat named Paddlefoot - not bottle related, but goes with one of your other hobbies?

 How about Duffy? 

 I did also like Paw Paw. 

 Kate


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 2, 2008)

How about Dr. Kopp?  I just got one of those and I really like it.  Sanford?  Piso?  I love giving animals people names.  It's cute.  I hope you find a name you like.


----------



## glass man (Sep 2, 2008)

DR. KILMER,KEELY'S CURE FOR DRUNKENESS[8D]


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 2, 2008)

Humphreys for the veterinary







 I vote for PAW PAW


----------



## glass man (Sep 2, 2008)

DANG,DENNIS! WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BOTTLE! WHAT THE MED. WAS FOR IS UNREAL! COOL!!! VERY HARD TO FIND A BOTTLE THAT YELLOW!


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 2, 2008)

Jamie

 Bad news the bottle is clear, the stuff inside is is yeller[]


----------



## glass man (Sep 3, 2008)

OH MAN! SURE IT WAS YELLER!


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 4, 2008)

I was trying to keep up with all the names on the forum....and on other internet sites.,.......but you guys/gals ideas held the most weight.
 Tops after the name chosen were 
 Kohl  (with a black cat is a nice touch)
 Case (great idea)
 Flint  and Pitkin

 But I went with   MASON 
 And for all those Posh folks out there I have just a posh name that the vet has to write down on his vet records.
 His Excellency , the Honorable Mason P. Kitty IV Esq. 
 Thanks all for your insights.


----------



## glass man (Sep 5, 2008)

I WILL ALWAYS REMEMBER HIM AS PAW-PAW.[&:]


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 5, 2008)

Excellent.  I'll remind him of that [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 6, 2008)

That's a fine name Ben..I warn you though,the name alone may cause a strange attraction to bottles ( not good for a cat)[] Here is a picture of our Mason two years ago at 18 months old. Jamie,I have to say the fact Mason was a jar didn't hurt in the name picking process.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 6, 2008)

> the Honorable Mason P. Kitty IV Esq.


 
 Shouldnt it be Mason MDCCCLVIII  Esq?[]


----------



## glass man (Sep 6, 2008)

PRECIOUS PICTURE OF MASON! [THE BOY] KIDS ARE SO WONDERFUL! I DON'T KNOW HOW  MUCH WORSE MOM AND DAD"S DYING WOULD HAVE BEEN IF NOT FOR MY 4 YEAR OLD GRAND NEPHEW HAD NOT BEEN WITH ME PICKING ME FLOWERS,HELPING DIG WORMS.PRETENDING WE WERE DIGGING FOR BOTTLES,AND KEEPING ME AMUSED EVEN THROUGH THE PAIN AND SHOWING HIS WORLD OF WONDER THAT I NO LONGER THINK ABOUT,SIMPLE THINKS LIKE BLOWING DANDELINES. I INTRODUCED HIM TO RECORDS.THE FIRST TIME I PUT  A RECORD ON AND IT WENT DOWN,HE HAD HIS LITTLE HEAD DOWN AT EYE LEVEL AS THE RECORD RECORD PLOPED DOWN ,HE LOOKED AT ME WITH WONDER IN HIS EYES AND EXCLAIMED" DAMN"![]


----------



## Oklabottles (Sep 6, 2008)

You should name it clorox after the most common bottle in the nation.
 [align=center]  [/align]


----------

